# GH Booster



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I checked up on dosing Tom's GH Booster today. It is dosed at the same rate as equilibrium. To paraphrase from the bottle, to raise mineral content/general hardness by 3dH add 1 tablespoon for every 20g. This is also based on using RO water.

GH booster also has extra iron in it and there have been a couple of threads over at Tom's site talking about a tannin like stain to the water, possibly from the iron content. I would give it a try in a 5g bucket and see how it works rather than "testing" it on your tank


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Is EQ a fluid or a powder? That is, is a tablespoon of a fluid being compared to a tablespoon of a powder?

I just set up my 90 gallon using Barr's GH builder. I dosed slowly as the tank filled with RO water to stay around 180ppm TDS according to an electronic TDS meter. Once I'd adjusted NO3 and added a little more K2SO4, GH came in around 3 degrees. 

The water does look a little 'darker'.

TW


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Equilibrium is a powder as far as I know: Here's a link with the dosing directions: http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Equilbrium.html

I should've includd those links in my first post!

It does tend to discolor the solution once added but slowly dissipates after 2-3 days. I don't have this an a tank yet so I can't comment on it much more.


----------



## EcleckticGirl (Jul 26, 2005)

I added a 1/4 tsp to my 20 gallon tank as you had suggested when you first gave my a supply, Matt. I am getting 180 dGH readings. 

My water is crystal clear now BTW.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm doing a 75% water change on my 10gal right now and will dose 1/2tsp along with the other ferts. What is this stuff supposed to do? I probably should have asked that sooner....


----------

